# Thinking About the Future: A Virtual Classroom to Bring Live Lectures to the Student



## Dr. Bob Gonzales (Jun 10, 2010)

Reformed Baptist Seminary recently celebrated its fifth anniversary. Since May 2005, we’ve grown from nine students to over seventy-five. With the increase of students, we not only remain committed to providing a theological education that’s sound, flexible, and affordable, but we also want to improve our product and expand our options. In addition to building a “Virtual Campus” website, where students can login, download lectures, access course information, and take exams, we’re also looking into the possibilities of constructing a “Virtual Classroom.” This would enable us not only to bring live lectures to students all over the country but also enable those students to participate in the class lectures. To read more about the prospects of an RBS Virtual Classroom, click the link below:

*Thinking About the Future: A Virtual Classroom to Bring Live Lectures to the Student*


----------



## Ivan (Jun 10, 2010)

Awesome.


----------



## Tim (Jun 11, 2010)

I have also thought about what the future will be like with regards to university education. What if I built a studio in my home with cameras and microphones and white boards, and I broadcast my lectures to students around the world via internet? The technology is already with us for this sort of thing. 

One of the things that I like about seminary training done in this way is that students can stay at their home church. Undergraduate men and women can stay at their family home while "attending" classes. This is especially good for Christian families who may not want to release their young adults to the wolvish wickedness of living on the campus of a secular university.


----------



## JBaldwin (Jun 11, 2010)

State universities are already doing this. Last fall, my husband and I visited a remote university classroom site which is at a research facility. Researchers who are professors are able to do their research away from campus and teach continue to teach their classes at the same time. It would be great if seminaries did the same thing.


----------



## Tim (Jun 11, 2010)

Could you provide a link? I have searched a bit, but don't think I have found precisely what you have mentioned, although I know that it must be out there.


----------



## Scott1 (Jun 11, 2010)

You're to be commended, Bob.

Not only for the solid theology being imparted and modeled, but for the forward looking use of technology to enable it.


----------



## jrdnoland (Jun 11, 2010)

It's a good idea. The only problem I have with any seminary level education is the cost. The church is not adequately equipped to train at this level, seminaries and universities charge way too much. The only free ones are less than adequate, in either their content or in their ability to provide enough mentor ship and testing.

People need to make a living, but all Christians also deserve and need adequate Christian education. People in Africa get lower cost training than in the USA.


----------

